# Need some help



## chitodadon (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone well I ran into a mishap at work this past week and will be out of work for a while, I am just wondering if anyone will be willing to help me out until I get my workers comp taken care of, I still have chivken left for Godzilla for about 2-3 weeks depending on his appetite and also I'm still working on his bio-active substrate amd need isopods more earth worms, and superworms in which I lack a lot of and also need leaf composition for the top of the substrate if amdyone is willing to help I will highly appreciate it thamk you

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about this! I hope you can get back to full health and full time work ASAP! It's always tough to adapt to things like this when the S hits the fan... 
Where are you located?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks man I live in queens ny yea its hard because I have my wife my 3 kids, Godzilla, a ferrett amd cat to take care of, I go see the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow and then need to get a mri also

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a big family! 
I hope your appointment and MRI go smoothly!


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank u

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

